# Oracle Client Software für ojdbc5!



## OldSchool (22. Okt 2007)

Hi @ all!

Bin von ojdbc14 auf ojdbc5 umgestiegen. Beim Starten meines TomCat-Servers bekomm ich nun folgende Meldung:
*java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no ocijdbc11 in java.library.path*

War dann auf der Oracle-Seite und dort steht, dass ich die Oracle Client Software installieren muss.
Hab dann hier die Win32-Version 10.2.0.3 geladen (gleich das erste): http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/tech/oci/instantclient/htdocs/winsoft.html

Diese hat aber nur die ocijdbc10.dll drin und beinhalten nur jars. Da müsste ja so einen package-Struktur drin sein mit Verzeichnissen (bin, jdbc, ...)

Was anderes hab ich nicht gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo man die Client-Software herbekommt, mit den Packages drin und der ocijdbc11.dll?


----------



## abollm (22. Okt 2007)

OldSchool hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi @ all!
> 
> Bin von ojdbc14 auf ojdbc5 umgestiegen. Beim Starten meines TomCat-Servers bekomm ich nun folgende Meldung:
> *java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no ocijdbc11 in java.library.path*
> ...



Hallo,

offenbar kommt wohl obige Meldung, weil dein Oracle-Server unter Oracle 11 läuft (?). Ich hatte gerade diese Woche unter einem Oracle 10.2.0.3-Server auf dem Client (auch 10.2.0.3) die Meldung, dass keine "ocijdbc9" vorhanden ist. Tatsächlich fehlten die OCI-Komponenten im Client-Verzeichnis. Offenbar ist das bei Oracle nicht ganz eindeutig mit den Versionen. Insofern installiere einfach die benötigten OCI-Clientkomponenten auf deinem Tomcat nach, die der Basis-Clientsoftware dort entsprechen.

Weil du den Tomcat offenbar unter Windows betreibst, denke ich, dass das richtig war mit der Installation (=Instant Client Package - Basic). Andererseits können natürlich eine Reihe von Faktoren die obige Meldung dennoch hervorrufen.

Hth


----------

